# Car body repair: To claim or not



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
I rubbed my car against a parking wall. The car has a small dent on the front and side car door panels on one side of the car and scratch marks....informed the police, they gave a pink slip to me and a green one to the building maintenance guys....
Now the question is whether i should take the car to a car body repair shop authorized by insurance and make a claim or just inform the insurance and get the repairs done myself...(th insurance could still get hit by the building owners though its a very small cement peel off)
Any guidance/suggestions are appreciated...i have oman insurance so dunno whether the premiums are going to be changed based on the cost of repair or the incident itself...


----------

